# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Wstrząs septyczny objawy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś może mi podac namiary na ciekawe artykuły o wstrząsie septycznym. Między innymi interesują mnie informacje na temat objawów takiego wstrząsu.
Proszę o odpowiedź

----------

